# BFL Tour



## _smokie_ (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone know if its worth fishing as a co-angler on the BFL Tour? Can you just sign up and start right in fishing or is there other things you have to do to get on this tour? Can u fish more than 4 Qualifying events, meaning can you fish more than just your Region? Has anyone here ever fished this tour or a tour like it? If so pleast give input or IM me. And last has anyone fished on the American Bass Anglers Tour? Would it be better than the BFL? Thanks!!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

DONT DO IT. I fished as a non boater in the buckeye reagion in '04 and let me tell u, it was not something i would ever do again. payouts suck unless u do happen to win. they fish the stupidest places in the buckeye division. ya know what there is to much here to even talk about on here, i would write for an hour. give me a holla and ill tell u anything u want to know about this stuff, i am only 18 and have been fishing tournaments for a good 4 years now. my aol sn is wghbaseball04, just drop a line and we will tlk.


----------



## skeeter1bass (Jul 6, 2005)

I fished a tournament last year on tappen lake and talked with a very nice older
gentlemen who fished the BFL as a co angler in the Virginia's and He did not give
me a good report at all. Said it was poorly run and very unorganized and if you
were placed with someone who had know idea what they were doing, you mise
well sit back and enjoy the sunshine and the ride cause the day of competition
is over for you the boater has complete control.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

That the ABA went to the same format where the boater is in complete control of the boat all day. I want to say that the Bassmaster Series is the same as well. 

I would like to see a Bassmaster Series here in the OH/MI/IN area. It seems as though BASS has forgotten about the northern fisherman in this Series event. Several of the guys in my club are fishing in the Tennessee Division as co-anglers and doing quite well. Come on Trip Weldo, reward us northern fisherman with a Series division!!!!! It could fish Lake Erie, St. Clair, Berlin, the river, Grand Lake St. Marys...who knows. We deserve it.

Eric


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I disagree with the negative comments below. I fished every Buckeye BFL event in 2002 and 2003 and a few in 2004, all as a coangler, and they were ran very well. The payouts seemed pretty good to me as the layout was only $75 at the time. The regional qualification and the opportunity to fish for a new boat and an all-american slot was great too. I won several thousand dollars and rarely ever got a big-time draw.

Not that there are not downsides. If you fish a lot of tournaments and accustomed to having control over what you do during your tournament day, the coangler spot is not for you. That is what happened to me. I grew frustrated with feeling like I knew more about what was going on than the boater. There is definitely some potential for frustration and at times it feels like it is more like a lottery than a test of skill - on some lakes often times the guy who gets the best draw finishes the best. I can recall times when I could have put us on a much better bite and was not given any consideration. The circuit itself was fine though - I hope to return as a boater in the near future.

Back to the positives, some of the best friends I have are guys I met on the circuit and guys I fished with in BFL events. What you really get is the opportunity to network with some great anglers. You can't tell me that fishing with a Gary Dees, A Steve Clapper or a Bryan Coates for a day on their home water is not worth $100? You've got to be kidding me - if you are serious about becoming a better angler one day like that can be priceless.

I'd say if you are more about testing the FLW waters a little bit, meeting and fishing with different people, and possibly winning a little cash or advancing to bigger events, then by all means give it a try. If you are currently at a point where you are pretty competitive and your main goal is to win tournaments, go as a boater or keep doing what you are doing. 

I'd be happy to answer anyone's questions via email.

Thanks and best of luck in your decision!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I overlooked your last question in my post below. I have fished the ABAs as well and they are enjoyable, but are not comparable to the BFL in terms of field size, field strength, payout, prestige or publcity. The BFL draws a much larger and more competitive field whereas the ABA (at least in this region) tend to get a smaller local crowd. Not knocking the ABA, I like it too, but comparing the ABA to the BFL is not comparing apples to apples.

Hope that helps!


----------



## _smokie_ (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys, helps alot!! Does anyone know if "most" of the boaters on the BFL try to stay competitive and at the same time give the co-angler a chance also.. Or do most just go for the win themselves? I would like to go as a boater and I have the money but just not the LEET boat. I have a 18'9 Javilin with a 175 hp on it. Its very clean and nice but don't know if its fast enough for that competitive level..


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I know just how you feel about your boat because I have it even worse than you. My boat is only a 15 footer with a 50 horse Johnson, but I still manage to putt around , follow guys up and down the bank, and catch fish right behind them. Remember, it's not the boat that catches the fish. 19 foot and 175 horse is more than enough. If they laugh at you or your boat, just laugh back at the weigh-in. Good luck to you!

Eric


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I'd say 90% of the boaters are nice guys who always give their co-anglers a fair shot. In fact I even think the rules require it. Of course there is always the off chance you'll end up with an a$$hole but you'll have that in anything you do.

Your boat is fine and is about the average size and hp you see - everything from 17'ers up to the top of the line, just like anywhere else. The level of competition is not so intense that you need to be a touring pro to compete or anything like that - many of the guys you see are the same guys you fish against in opens, local circuits, etc. I think the key is being able to put in a little time to get in tune with what the fish are doing. If you have that kind of flexibility you can hold your own. With no prefishing its going to be tough.

Best of luck!


----------

